# Florida Grapes



## Spudwrench12 (Mar 22, 2021)

I recently moved to The Tampa, Florida area . Had to leave the Missouri Vineyard in Missouri. Anyone know of any grape varieties that may survive down here . Thanks


----------



## Rice_Guy (Mar 26, 2021)

At some point I would schedule a trip to Lake Ridge winery/ vineyard, (central part of the state) they were processing muscat and had several variations made with local grape in their tasting room.


----------



## winemaker81 (Mar 27, 2021)

Florida has a grape research center -- at least one NC winery has planted a hybrid produced by that center. I don't know what the name is, but it might be this one:





__





Muscadine Grapes - Gardening Solutions - University of Florida, Institute of Food and Agricultural Sciences


Muscadine grapes, on your solution for Florida-Friendly gardening from the University of Florida's Center for Land Use Efficiency




gardeningsolutions.ifas.ufl.edu


----------



## efBobby (Apr 15, 2021)

Best resource I know of is below. Florida is a challenge!

I suggest you do extensive research into the various works of private grape breeders for Florida and the gulf coast.

floridagrapes.com may be a good starting point.

back when Florida had a budget for actual grape work: HS17A/MG105: The Bunch Grape

Hope this helps!


----------



## Spudwrench12 (Jun 11, 2021)

efBobby said:


> Best resource I know of is below. Florida is a challenge!
> 
> I suggest you do extensive research into the various works of private grape breeders for Florida and the gulf coast.
> 
> ...


That was an excellent article . Thank you so much .


----------



## Snafflebit (Jun 12, 2021)

I have always been curious about scuppernong wine. It is a type of muscat.


----------



## Michael T (Jun 12, 2021)

I believe it is a bronze-skinned type of muscadine. Easy to grow in the hot, humid southeast.


----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin (Apr 1, 2022)

Snafflebit said:


> I have always been curious about scuppernong wine. It is a type of muscat.



Actually it is a wine from an American native grape, specifically green/bronze colored muskadines. Some get as large as golf balls but most are about quarter size and just under. The skins are like leather and the brix is about 14 to 20 percent. They have the best disease resistance of any of the American grapes, they do not need any sprays and can thrive in 100 degree 100% humidity weather. Best eaten when cut in half so you can suck out the pulp which is firm, more like a plum. Seeds are quite large and easy to separate in your mouth. They grow wild literally everywhere in the southeast. Florida is covered in them. Wood is a smooth gray non shedding and the leaves are quite small, maybe 2.5 to 3" max.

They make a decent fruit type wine heavy in the musk flavor.


----------



## winemaker81 (Apr 1, 2022)

Snafflebit said:


> I have always been curious about scuppernong wine. It is a type of muscat.


Yup. The only thing "muscat" and "muscadine" have in common is the first 5 letters of the name.

Muscat is supposedly the oldest known grape variety, so it's possible if we go back to before the continents broke up, there's a common ancestor.

Muscadine and Scuppernong do not make good dry wines. The wineries in eastern NC make occasional off-dry, but most are at least semi-sweet. The aroma and taste are different from all other wines I've tried.


----------



## Malach58 (Apr 1, 2022)

Look up the Blanc du Bois grape. It was developed there and is grown on the Gulf coast and inland regions. It resists Pierces Disease, but needs a fungal spray program. I grow em here in Southeast Texas


----------



## Laserwine (Apr 4, 2022)

I live in Tallahassee FL and have three Lenoir Black Spanish grape vines, on my fence line. They sell them locally.


----------



## Malach58 (Apr 5, 2022)

Same here in SE Texas. I currently have 40 vines of Lenoir, and 25 of BdB. Lost a few in the 13° freeze event last year.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Jul 17, 2022)

Good story on the local news about muscadines and research to make them better 









Florida researchers working on breeding grapes to make Florida wine


Researchers are hoping to breed a grape that can withstand Florida climate to make wines.




www.winknews.com


----------



## Mekpdue (Jul 18, 2022)

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Good story on the local news about muscadines and research to make them better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I visited Lakeridge Winery in June and they grow Muscadine for their wine onsite and contract from either growers. I’m not much of a sweet wine/semi-sweet wine fan, but their Southern Red (Muscadine) was pretty good.


----------



## FLaluminum (Sep 19, 2022)

efBobby said:


> Best resource I know of is below. Florida is a challenge!
> 
> I suggest you do extensive research into the various works of private grape breeders for Florida and the gulf coast.
> 
> ...


This is a great read. Thanks for sharing.


----------

